
Little scripting language written in Rust (no_std WASM example) - polaris64
https://www.polaris64.net/resources/programming/p64lang_wasm/
======
polaris64
I created a little programming language parser and interpreter written
entirely in Rust with an optional "no_std" Crate feature allowing the
parser/interpreter to work in environments where the standard library is not
available (e.g. embedded devices).

The excellent Nom library was used to build the parser. The interpreter itself
has no external dependencies.

By way of an example, linked is a live demo of the parser and interpreter
compiled to a WASM module, allowing scripts to be parsed and executed entirely
within the browser.

The project is mainly a component of another project that I'm working on, but
I thought that some of you might be interested in the progress so far.
Everything's open source, so please take a look at the code too (GitHub link
on page). I'm planning on writing a tutorial series about this too, so I'll
post a link to that when it's available.

Thanks!

